# Tail Docked?



## jessicapark

Hi all!

I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to post this topic (please do move if it is not) but I guess i don't have the privileges yet to post anywhere else!

My sweet Joy has definitely a weird tail. By "weird" i mean, very straight and short. She is a bit longer than 1 foot (1.4 feet) but her tail is only around 2 inches. It is nowhere near long and curly as regular maltese/maltipoos are.

Now, I'm wondering if she has had her tail docked by her previous owner, if her tail is broken, or if she is mixed with another breed with a very stubby tail (which in the case, I am worried, as my brother has allergies to dogs who shed a lot).

Anyone have any insight to this dilemma?

Here is a link to a picture that is very poorly taken (I apologize! She was playing and would not stay still  )
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/v/912593_10152882011670424_1177567687_n.jpg?oh=82fadcb8c58127fe6004f329866214b24&oe=519FF034&__gda__=1369476882_61aa1412c480e6237d2c0232c56b04d

Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom

It looks docked to me, Jessica. Some breeders of poodle mixes dock the tail since poodles have docked tails. I don't know that any breeds are born with short tails.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Having Yorkies with their tails docked, that is what your puppy looks like. Joy looks like a Maltese with a docked tail. She is adorable , docked tail or not. Welcome to SM.


----------



## mdbflorida

Either way she looks cute!


----------



## CloudClan

It is possible it broke. It is possible it was docked. 

What is her history?


----------



## jessicapark

I was looking to rehome a puppy about two to three weeks back and ran across Joy. When I went to go visit her, she was full of dust and weed in her..that i could not possibly leave her there. Once all the vaccinations, potty training, and all the craziness kind of settled, I noticed her tail was shaped oddly. I do not know much of her history- I was only told that she is a maltese (i think she might be more of a maltipoo or have some bichon in her family line)- and what the previous owner did tell me does not have much credibility...

Yes, Either way, I love her tons. I would not give her away for anything! I am just merely curious and slightly worried for her health.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

She looks like a cutey!

Where you rehoming a puppy or were you looking for a puppy that was being rehomed?


----------



## jessicapark

bellaratamaltese said:


> She looks like a cutey!
> 
> Where you rehoming a puppy or were you looking for a puppy that was being rehomed?


Oh oops!  I should have been more specific. I was looking for a puppy that was being rehomed. :wub::blush:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

My Izzy's tail was docked at birth too. She is 1/4 yorkie, and was born to a BYB who raises Yorkies and of course docks their tails. So she just decided to do it to the "Morkies" too. But Izzy is 3/4 maltese and her and her brother that was there at that time, both were solid white like the maltese. The lady had said she now knows she shouldn't have docked their tails, but what is done is done. When her hair is longer like it is now, you can't even see her little tail, it's only about 1" long. We call her our little polar bear, because when her hair is longer and shaggy that is what she looks like.  Here is a pic of her in her onesie when she was spayed, you can see I stuck her little tail out of the snaps.:heart: I do have to add that because her tail is so short, I have a very hard time telling whether she is happy with her tail up wagging, or scared with her tail between her legs.


----------



## lydiatug

Awe...wondering why anyone would want to dock a maltese's tail, they're so beautiful. Your baby is cute anyway and thank goodness she found you!


----------

